# Simple inexpensive Bee Vac



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

I have had numerous people wanting to know how I made my bee vac. I have posted instruction and pictures online. This is a modification from numerous people and works for me. Enjoy and I hope it works for you also. https://picasaweb.google.com/111863660513010434468/BeeVac#


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Very cool. Thank you, Rick.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice photos but I don't understand where the hose goes.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a vacuum port on top of the vacuum where the hose goes. The vacuum is a bucket shop vac sold at like homedepot or lowes, etc. I will take a better picture with the hose attached....thanks for letting me know. Pictures updated...thanks again.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

This is really cool and it seems like it would be much easier and lighter to handle on a ladder. Where exactly do you place the piece of carpet?

I know you showed a photo but I'm still confused. :scratch:


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhh, now I've got it. I'll be a whole lot easier carrying and hanging from a ladder than the current one I've got.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Charlie....when you pull the vacuum hose off the vacuum top, inside of the 90 degree angle on the end of the hose, you will place the little piece of carpet. Let me know if any better pics are needed....thanks. I used it the other day on this swarm deep under the wood next to the sidewalk and under the bush...here are some pics https://picasaweb.google.com/111863660513010434468/VacuumUsedOnSwarm61311


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Here is a similar version I made last year.
https://picasaweb.google.com/MichaelJShantz/BeeHive4302010#5618492356089282370


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Oh I got it. The bees hit the soft carpet rather than the hard plastic at the 90 degree bend. Genius :applause: 
Dude, you should get a patent. But wait until I've made one.


----------



## JakeK1 (Jun 15, 2011)

okbees said:


> I have had numerous people wanting to know how I made my bee vac. I have posted instruction and pictures online. This is a modification from numerous people and works for me. Enjoy and I hope it works for you also. https://picasaweb.google.com/111863660513010434468/BeeVac#


I really like this idea. Awesome!. On a side note. For all of you bee keepers that capture swams, is their somewhere you can list your service for free? Whats the best way to get your information out their so people who find swarms (and don't want them) can contact those of us who do? Thanks!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Our State Assoc. has a swarm capture list where I get 99% of my calls, local fire station and police dept, pest control companies, State Ag website.


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*JakeK1 *

Go to your local Fire dept. and cop shop leave them 
some cards, at the Fire Dept I'd leave them some Honey

Tommyt


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Now I have to make one....so simple, I am truly in awe!


----------

